# pimple/herpe looking bump on ps lower lip



## kurb

I know a pictures worth a thousand words unfortunately im unable to take a picture of it because my usb cable for my digital camera is gonzo. but 1 of my 2 ps has a bump on his lower lip. its not large in diameter but it sticks out quite a bit and its red looking in the middle. the fish are about a year old maybe a little bit less and around 6" rbps. water params are good water is clear nitrate and ammonia levels are null. i was thinking this could be a callous from banging against the glass which they do alot but its got that pimple look to it with red in the middle so im not sure if it is. ive been watching it since it appeared a few days ago since then its stuck out more but hasnt grown in diameter. there are no more marks or anything at all abnormal about the affected fish nor the other.

what do you guys think it is?

also do you have any pictures of a callous so i could confirm if this is the problem.

also i have pimafix, melafix, and maracyn II on hand to use in case this could be something severe.

thanks!

and whats up everyone been a long time i used to post here frequently early this year!


----------



## FEEFA

Possibly just a chimple but pics would be better.

Do they rub up against the glass alot?


----------



## kurb

They do, which is why im suprised it would appear now instead of earlier. Its off to the side a bit not in the middle but definately on the chin. i know the pics would be sweet!


----------



## FEEFA

What are your water params? Do you have a quality test kit?

It may be nothing but a chimple but what worries me is that you said it came about very quikly, chimples gradually come out. It may be the begining of something more serious??? Add some salt to the tank and up your temp a couple a deg but no more than 82- 84 max.

Do you physically see them rub the glass alot because thats what will cause the chimple.


----------



## kurb

Yes i see and hear them wack the glass pretty damn hard quite often. multiple times per day. yeah it came on fast thats what im worried about, but the fish acts totally normal like always, and theres no other problems anywhere on him he looks perfect minus the bump thing. but it does look like an actually pimple like its red in the center so this is another reason im unsure its a chimple :/

maybe ill dose the tank with some maracyn II just for the hell of it, ive never gave them meds and id rather be safe than lose one


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

kurb said:


> I know a pictures worth a thousand words unfortunately im unable to take a picture of it because my usb cable for my digital camera is gonzo. but 1 of my 2 ps has a bump on his lower lip. its not large in diameter but it sticks out quite a bit and its red looking in the middle. *most likly like said a chimple*the fish are about a year old maybe a little bit less and around 6" rbps. water params are good water is clear nitrate and ammonia levels are null.*Chimple is more from irritation (rubbing... then water quality))* i was thinking this could be a callous from banging against the glass which they do alot but its got that pimple look to it with red in the middle so im not sure if it is. ive been watching it since it appeared a few days ago since then its stuck out more but hasnt grown in diameter. there are no more marks or anything at all abnormal about the affected fish nor the other.
> 
> what do you guys think it is?
> 
> also do you have any pictures of a callous so i could confirm if this is the problem.*GOOGLE*
> 
> also i have pimafix, melafix, and maracyn II on hand to use in case this could be something severe.
> 
> thanks!
> 
> and whats up everyone been a long time i used to post here frequently early this year!


The biggest contributor is usually a finger chaser fish or to small of tank so they may rub their face when they turn or something. What size tank? Assuming the tank is fine, just keep the water good and it will go away, however some fish have chimples for a while as they constantly rub their face, but if thats the case you cant really do anythign about the agression. With p's many people have some with chimples so just do a search for some pics and you can verify for sure as im just assuming as chimples should like what your describing.


----------



## Trigga

Melafix helps with chimples.. I don't think it's supposed to but it always does for me.


----------



## FEEFA

I wouldnt dose the tank with anything other than salt or possibly Melafix at this point.

It probably is just a chimple and there is really nothing you can do if they choose to constantly rub or bang the glass.


----------

